

Announcing Docker 1.1.0 - bpierre
http://blog.docker.com/2014/07/announcing-docker-1-1/

======
ninjay
How is backwards compatibility with Docker? Say I make a container with 1.1.0.
Can I still run it on Amazon Elastic Beanstalk (1.0.0)?

~~~
shykes
Yes, all containers are backwards compatible, pretty much to the first
version.

In general backwards compatibility is a big deal in the Docker project -
breaking changes are taken very seriously and we try to avoid them as much as
humanly possible. That applies to the container image format, Dockerfile
format, remote API and command-line interface. It's also important to preserve
portability across drivers. For example different storage drivers (aufs,
btrfs, devicemapper etc) don't affect the format of the images they produce.

------
jaytaylor
Do they have Mac OSX support yet? How far out is it?

~~~
vectorpush
Why would one want OSX support for docker anyway? Does anyone actually deploy
OSX in a server environment? This is not a criticism, just a curiosity.

~~~
magnetikonline
It's very handy for development instances of your apps/services too. Often
nicer/faster than using Vagrant if that's your bag.

Something I plugged together recently - a W3C HTML5 validator instance in a
Docker container:
[https://github.com/magnetikonline/dockerhtml5validator](https://github.com/magnetikonline/dockerhtml5validator)
proving to be really useful vs. my old method of spinning this all up in a
VirtualBox instance.

~~~
vectorpush
That makes sense. It appears Docker is in fact _especially_ useful for OSX
because it can replace a VM with something more svelte and seamless.

------
magnetikonline
Something I asked @docker on Twitter - where are these newer builds for Ubuntu
14.04/12.04?

[https://docs.docker.com/installation/ubuntulinux/](https://docs.docker.com/installation/ubuntulinux/)

Would love to be able to move to at least the 1.0 stable.

------
grakic
Using tar file as context for docker build we can have builder containers
building images for new containers: docker run builder | docker build -

